# Using J.River MC18 Parametric EQ



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey

I did a test last weekend pulling out Lyngdorf room correction out of the sound chain at my friends' apartment.

Until then we used there REW for measurement only, but this time I also created filters for 'Generic' device and then entered the coefficients into Parametric EQ of J.River.

Problem: I really need to re-evaluate the end result. How can we push the sweep signal through J.River, while REW will measure in parallel?

I made couple of iterations tuning by my own ears, but I would like to verify by the measurements.

I think John promised me once that this one is in the works.. 
Really need this functionality now

Michael


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

michael123 said:


> Hey
> 
> I did a test last weekend pulling out Lyngdorf room correction out of the sound chain at my friends' apartment.
> 
> ...


The functionality already exits, since ( as of MC17 ) one can presently open up ( & receive & then process ) an ASIO input .

I posted the details ( with pics ) over at the jRiver forum ( just do a search for posts attached to my user name / which is the same as here ) .

:sn:


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

This one?
http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=70087.msg490366#msg490366


What is "Virtual Cable 1"?
Shall I install anything else besides MC18 and REW?


----------



## natehansen66 (Feb 20, 2011)

You can use VAC but it's an unnecessary extra when you can use MC's Loopback function. Are you using an external soundcard/interface and Win Vista/7? Assuming that you are, to use the Loopback you need to set your mobo's soundcard (or a different, unused card in your PC) as the default Windows sound device. Set REW to output to that device. Set MC to output to the soundcard that you actually use, and use either Wasapi or ASIO output. My interface has its own ASIO driver so that's what I use. Set the buffer in the Output Mode Settings to .05 seconds (you may have to tweak this). Now, go to File-Open Live-Wasapi Loopback in MC. This opens the loopback and will allow you to process the measurement in MC's audio engine.

The way it works is MC "grabs" any audio sent to the default Windows sound device. You can also use this for processing audio from an internet source, such as Spotify, Netflix, etc. I use it all the time, it's quite stable once it's setup properly.


----------



## michael123 (Jul 26, 2008)

It is not really using the soundcard I/O, 
It is just a placeholder to me immediate grabbed by MC,
right?
So I shall not worry about calibration of this loopback sound card in REW, correct?


----------



## natehansen66 (Feb 20, 2011)

michael123 said:


> It is not really using the soundcard I/O,
> It is just a placeholder to me immediate grabbed by MC,
> right?
> So I shall not worry about calibration of this loopback sound card in REW, correct?


I don't know the technical details of how it works, though I just figured out the other day that the default card sets the sample rate, so it's seeing the signal at the driver level. Calibration is for the ADC/DAC, so as long as your mic input/speaker output is still the same I wouldn't worry about it. Make sure that the card you use for default has all DSP/effects turned off. I'm not sure if that would make a difference but if it's resampling IDK what else it might do.


----------

